# South River Farms Park Is Open



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Great news.

After 30 years, South River Farms Park in Anne Arundel County is open to the general public. 

This rustic county park on the south shore of the South River has 170 acres of woods and meadow, a 300 yard sandy beach, two tidal ponds and hiking trails. 

The kayak launch onto Brickhouse Cove is now a rough 80 yard carry through the woods.

The park is now open 7 am to 2:30 pm non-holiday Mondays through Fridays. The county maintenance shed, now located in the park, will move elsewhere in late summer 2015. The post-maintenance shed plan is to open South River Farms Park 7 am to dusk. 

Directions: Take Route 2 south of Annapolis. Cross the South River. Turn left/east on Central Avenue/MD 214 and go ~1.9 miles. Turn left on Loch Haven Road at the BP gas station. Continue for ~1.4 miles as the road turns into Loch Haven Drive. Keep your eye out on the right for a wide drive with a yellow metal gate set back from the road. That drive is the entrance to South River Farms Park. If you pass Walnut Drive on your left, you've gone 30 yards too far. Turn into the park and go ~ 1/4 mile to the parking lot on your left.

Lisa


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

Summer pics of Limehouse Cove at South River Farms Park.

Lisa


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Lisa thanks for keeping us updated. Is the park fishing friendly?


----------



## LisaKayaker (Feb 11, 2014)

You're welcome. As far as I know it's fishing friendly. I've seen people crabbing from the pier on Limehouse Cove and there's a short dock on the east tidal pond.

Lisa


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Lisa, looks promising.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

7-2:30?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

Til 230, by the time i get there it will be closed.arent parks open til sunset


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I said same too, that's great for locals, not all of us have the bay in the backyard,


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I amazed at how much waterfront property is owned by Anne Arundel County and folks are taking an interest to clean them up. Just saying.


----------

